# how to take photo of t-shirts



## cartess3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Any recommendations on the best way to take photographs of t-shirts that will be placed on a website? I have a canon xti with a couple of lenses. Firstly, I'm having problems folding the shirts so they can be presentable, but when I see other sites, I wonder if I should fold them...

Here are a few sites I found that have tshirts on their site and they look great.

http://shop.kerusso.com/s-4-new.aspx

http://www.t-shirts.com/Default.aspx?c=1

http://www.c28.com/shopping/productlistings.asp?category1=guys&category3=shirts

The customer will have approximately 18 designs. I got all the right equipment (photography wise), but I'm trying to figure out the best way to setup the shirts.

I shot a bunch of the shirts on a mannequin, but the client didn't like the mannequin idea:

http://hippomarketing.com/tees.jpg

Any advice would be appreciated.

Carl


----------



## firebird1984 (Jul 30, 2008)

When I shoot a t-shirt for a client I usually put it on a hanger and put cardboard inside to to give it more volume but dont put too much it will be boxy, pardon the pun.  I also shoot it in front of a white background and in photoshop i take out the hanger using clone stamp.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never done this before, but, if I were... *thinking* *thinking* I would iron the heck out of the shirt, insert several layers of tissue-paper inside (coloured to match the shirt), fold it the way I wanted, iron the heck out of it again and then position it. 

As far as the tech side, contrasting background, and illuminate with a couple of softboxes I think.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jul 30, 2008)

how about shootin like you did but on white background and then cloning out the neck and jeans?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 1, 2008)

What are the t-shirts for? Are they generic T's with slogans on them, fashion oriented, old and holy?

If it's for a clothing label some one has made, you could always one up the mannequin idea and do models. You can come up with some really good stuff that way.


----------

